

A Tale of 2 Countries: The Cost of My Mother’s Cardiac Care in the US and India - hariis
http://www.annfammed.org/content/12/5/470.full

======
es09
The discussion from a week ago

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8323010](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8323010)

And the week before that

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8304019](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8304019)

------
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=cost+of+mother%27s+cardiac+care#!/...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=cost+of+mother%27s+cardiac+care#!/story/forever/0/cost%20of%20mother's%20cardiac%20care)

